# Those so-called "Halloween Chickens"...



## Straw_Cat (Feb 15, 2013)

There's an image floating around Pinterest and Facebook lately showing a hen and chick with a distinctive pumpkin orange colouring. The photo is labeled "Halloween chicken".

A very handsome bird, I got excited... so I tried to find out what this "Halloween" breed was, to see if I could buy a few close by...

I did a search for that breed and eventually found a comment that informed me these were actually members of the Sebright breed. This is one of the early Bantam breeds, from the UK, and labeled as 'ornamental'.

There is no "Halloween" breed....

They're really small birds, and the wiki says they're a bit of a challenge to raise...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebright_chicken

The 'Halloween chicken' photo also turned out to be the copyrighted work of a German photographer named Hauke Hille, (where I also learned what the breed truely is) and the photo in question can be seen here, with the copyright notice attached:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/haukehille/8738662747/

I thought I'd post about this to say others time in tracking this info down.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have one of those. She's an adorable little sass. Very friendly and she's a good egg layer. Given to me by my cousin who raised her from a chick.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My daughters fuzzball last year looked almost like a pumpkin. But he was a BO. Big fat and orange colored.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My son raised Sebrights for a number of years... (Never heard them call the Halloween Chicken before.)


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I have two five week olds. Trying to decide if hen or roo. Very cute! 
I haven't had any experience with this breed. Hope they are hens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it were me with them, I'd be hoping for a pair. Nothing like keeping the color going than to be able to recreate it.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

One of my first experiences with chickens as a child was watching my neighbor's Sebright bantams. He had both gold and silver


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

That's true. Can you tell by my picture?Not good if both Roos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, can't tell from the pic.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sebrights are hard to sex. The males are hen feathered so you can't even go by the saddle like you can other breeds.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I will just have to wait and see. Thank you


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If I were to guess I'd say you've got a pair. But it's a guess! I'll show the pic to a friend of mine who breeds sebrights for show and see what he thinks.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Oh thank you! I do appreciate that alot! That would be awesome.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I see what you see though, as one of the combs looks redder


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Here's an updated picture.






my little Easter Egger hen between the two Sebrights, they kinda look both like roosters. Hope not but can anyone tell? Or should I try to get a better picture?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A better pic might even help me identify what you have. Side shots do a lot of being able to tell sex.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I was trying to get the easy way out with those photos as they are not tame. : ) I will go out today and get a better shot. There was a squeaky "trying to crow" coming from one. I do know one is a rooster but hope not both. I'm in denial. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've all been there with the denial thing. I seem to remember I was actually hoping for a male a time or two believe it or not.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I know what you mean. In this case I'm ok with one but other hope a hen but really looks like I have two roosters. First time I have ever owned this breed and would like to keep them but if I have two Roos I will have to find them a new home. : /


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Think I'll wait and see instead of obsessing! I'll let you know
As they mature. : )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When you raise Silkies you learn to wait. Sometimes for 8 or 9 months. My Chicklett was one of those. The first one I ever had that I absolutely could not tell for that long.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

That's funny I have two silkies. First time and they are so precious. I haven't worried which sex at all. I am hoping for a pair or hens.One had some issues with her( fingers crossed) vent and she is smaller than other. I bought 6 chicks from feed store and 4 had pasty but she had that and a protrusion and it looked like she had a cut. So she seems fine now but smaller. Then maybe she suppose to be that size. No experience with them at all. Gorgeous ones though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some are very small, some are larger than the standard calls for. There are tricks to identify sex after you've had them for a while. That point where they're a tween and the boys seem to be all legs. Streamers on their heads. Obviously Chicklett never quite fit any of the normal tells. It was that first egg that finally told me she was a girl.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Mine are only 7 weeks this Thursday. Named them Maddie-small one and Pearl. Hope don't have to change names. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be the first time I've heard of birds with opposite sex names. Chicklett is Chicklett because it took so long to figure out if she was going to lay eggs or crow.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Yes that's true. Chicklett is a cute name!


----------

